# Lacey & Sadie Christmas Haircuts



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_:rofl: Love the dishwasher shot!! They are just adorable!_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

They are both so adorable. You got some really fun shots showing off their new hair-do.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

They are so tiny - the dishwasher picture really shows how small - but obviously a huge amount of fun! Darling pups - how old are they now?


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

fjm said:


> Darling pups - how old are they now?


 Hi there, The girls are now 21 weeks - just about 5 months.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Adorable!! Love the dishwaher shot


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

She's adorable! & She's adorable! (not a typo, it's just they _both_ are!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Adorable is right! Loving the dishwasher pic.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I love them! Soooooooo sweet!


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

They are both sooooo cute!! I love the one on the dishwasher - does she try to help you like that a lot? Mine love to stick their noses in to see what I'm doing, but yours is small enough to jump right up and get a bird's eye view of the process.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Aww they are growing up so fast the look great,I too love the dishwasher shot. My spoos love to give the dishes a pre-wash cycle ha,ha!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Jennifer J said:


> They are both sooooo cute!! I love the one on the dishwasher - does she try to help you like that a lot? Mine love to stick their noses in to see what I'm doing, but yours is small enough to jump right up and get a bird's eye view of the process.



I don't know how jumping on the dishwasher door started, and it was the little one Lacey! She is such a dare-devil, she has to always out-do her bigger sister! They are my little angels!


----------

